

A great product isn’t enough. Why your startup needs to have a Story to tell - Tawheed
http://www.tawheedkader.com/2010/03/a-great-product-isnt-enough-why-your-startup-needs-a-story/

======
paulsingh
I wouldn't have believed this guy until I recently stumbled across it myself.
I started MailFinch as a bit of a joke a few months ago (actually, it was
partly inspired by Dustin Curtis' snail project as well).

Turns out, people actually liked that story and we're now sending almost 20K
pieces a month.

------
antidaily
It's really about getting people to remember you. People remember a good
story.

